# Door hinge help please ****



## 2jzsxDave (Oct 15, 2006)

guys my drivers door is drooping big time and i need some new bushings in my hinges. anyone ever have this problem? i know the bushings aren't replaceable and that i have to buy a whole hinge....is there anywhere i can get the hinge besides nissan (50 bux a peice)???? or can i cut the pin in there and replace w/ a universal one?? anyone have this problem and fix it please help me out. thanks


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

you should probably go look for the whole hinge at a junk yard.

Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

NAPA has the bushings...or at least they did 3 years ago. Go to their "Help" rack and look for Nissan truck bushings. They are not exact for the Sentra but do work.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Go to a dealer and buy new hinges. Don't fear the dealer. fear what can happen to your door latch when you don't fix it right the first time.


----------



## 2jzsxDave (Oct 15, 2006)

Centurion said:


> NAPA has the bushings...or at least they did 3 years ago. Go to their "Help" rack and look for Nissan truck bushings. They are not exact for the Sentra but do work.



how do u take the hinge apart...


----------



## 2jzsxDave (Oct 15, 2006)

anyone knows what he means????


----------



## 2jzsxDave (Oct 15, 2006)

guys my door won't open from the inside b/c its hanging down so much...anyone have the yr truck bushing should get??


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

i have no idea what he is talking about. try to pm him.


----------



## 2jzsxDave (Oct 15, 2006)

enjoy_incubus said:


> i have no idea what he is talking about. try to pm him.



yea i did that but no answer....need to figure this out today...i'm gonna go out side and check them out


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

good luck.


----------



## 2jzsxDave (Oct 15, 2006)

making a how to....


----------



## xK-DUBx (Mar 15, 2007)

I had the same problem and it ended up costing me 200 dollars to have the latch fixed its best just to buy a new hinge


----------



## ahron (May 22, 2006)

xK-DUBx said:


> I had the same problem and it ended up costing me 200 dollars to have the latch fixed its best just to buy a new hinge


I'm really upset, my drooping door has ruined the strike plate and it cost $95 to get that welded and I still need to have the hinges done.

Do I really have to suck it up that it will be a $90 job to come just for parts alone?

Is there any way to stop the door from drooping without replacing the hinges and can replacing the hinges be a do it yourself job?

How about hinges from a junkyard? Has anyone had a successful go of this?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

So let me get this right....you spent $95 to get a piece welded but your still not willing to spend the $90 to do the job right and never have to worry about it again? Thats just frickin stupid.


----------



## ahron (May 22, 2006)

HATEnFATE said:


> So let me get this right....you spent $95 to get a piece welded but your still not willing to spend the $90 to do the job right and never have to worry about it again? Thats just frickin stupid.


I don't know what is so difficult to understand. Yes, I spent $95 to weld the striker back into place. That was a job that was essential. There was no other way to have a door that shuts without a rigid and stable striker plate.

I don't want to pay another $90 in parts to finish this job, especially if people have been able to fix the problem with a $5 hinge repair kit available at the auto parts store.

I own a 1993 Nissan Sentra, clearly chances are I'm strapped for cash.

There is no need for rudeness.

Now all I have to do is find out where to get this hinge repair kit. The part number that was listed in another thread is not stocked at any of the stores I checked.


----------

